# wenn+mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg



## Dupon

Wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg, ärgere ich mich. „Er fährt mir vor der Nase weg" heißt, dass es sehr knapp war, dass ich den Zug beinahe noch erwischt hätte, er dann aber wegfuhr.

"mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg" is a main clause structure (verb second), but why it could be put after “wenn”? Is this some kind of informal use?

Thanks!


----------



## ablativ

The first part ("wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe") is a subordinate clause, while the second part of the sentence ("mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg") is a main clause, as you correctly noticed.

We are dealing here with a mixture of subordinate and main clause structure.

The whole sentence could also read as follows: _Wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mir mein Zug vor der Nase wegfährt, ärgere ich mich. _(two subordinate clauses and one main clause at the end) Sorry for my mistake!!

Or: _Ich ärgere mich _(main clause), _wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mir mein Zug vor der Nase wegfährt _(subord. clause).

To place "mir" the way I did it (as early as possible in the sentence), is considered better style instead of placing it later in the sentence.


----------



## bearded

ablativ said:


> Or: _Ich ärgere mich _(main clause), _wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe mit mir mein Zug vor der Nase wegfährt _(subord. clause).


Can you please explain the function of 'mit'? Is it a typo for 'und'?



ablativ said:


> _Wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mir mein Zug vor der Nase wegfährt, ärgere ich mich. _(all parts are subordinate clauses.)


Isn't the part ''_ärgere ich mich_'' the main clause?


----------



## ablativ

bearded said:


> Can you please explain the function of 'mit'? Is it a typo for 'und'? Yes, a simple typo, sorry!
> 
> 
> Isn't the part ''_ärgere ich mich_'' the main clause?



Yes, you are right. Shame on me! Konditionale Satzverbindung: wenn, falls, sofern, bei


----------



## bearded

ablativ said:


> I am not quite sure, but a main clause would be "ich ärgere mich", wouldn't it


I think that the main-clause nature does not change depending on word order.
Ich gehe heute nicht aus, weil es regnet (main+subordinate clause)
Weil es regnet, gehe ich heute nicht aus (subordinate+main clause): here you have VSO order in the main clause just because it is preceded by the subordinate clause which functions as a complement/object.


----------



## Dupon

Thanks! And I also want to know this kind of mixture of subordinate and main clause structure is some special structure or only a structure used in spoken language?




ablativ said:


> The first part ("wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe") is a subordinate clause, while the second part of the sentence ("mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg") is a main clause, as you correctly noticed.
> 
> We are dealing here with a mixture of subordinate and main clause structure.


----------



## ablativ

bearded said:


> I think that the main-clause nature does not change depending on word order.
> Ich gehe heute nicht aus, weil es regnet (main+subordinate clause)
> Weil es regnet, gehe ich heute nicht aus (subordinate+main clause): here you have VSO order in the main clause just because it is preceded by the subordinate clause which functions as a complement/object.


Right you are, as already corrected in #4 !


----------



## Kajjo

Dupon said:


> And I also want to know this kind of mixture of subordinate and main clause structure is some special structure or only a structure used in spoken language?


Please explain in more detail what you feel to be a "special structure". The mentioned sentences are standard German and possible in written and spoken language. There is nothing special about these sentences.

_ Ich ärgere mich_, _wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mir mein Zug vor der Nase wegfährt.
 Wenn ich zum Bahnhof laufe und mir mein Zug vor der Nase wegfährt, ärgere ich mich.
_
All main clauses here have V2 order. In the second sentence the subordinate clause occupies position 1 and the verb follows in 2.


----------



## Dupon

The special structure I mentioned is "Wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg, ärgere ich mich.", in which you can see the main clause "mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg" is put after a subordinating clause introduced by "wenn".



Kajjo said:


> Please explain in more detail what you feel to be a "special structure". The mentioned sentences are standard German and possible in written and spoken language. There is nothing special about these sentences.
> 
> _ Ich ärgere mich_, _wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mir mein Zug vor der Nase wegfährt.
> Wenn ich zum Bahnhof laufe und mir mein Zug vor der Nase wegfährt, ärgere ich mich.
> _
> All main clauses here have V2 order. In the second sentence the subordinate clause occupies position 1 and the verb follows in 2.


----------



## bearded

Dupon said:


> And I also want to know this kind of mixture of subordinate and main clause structure is some special structure or only a structure used in spoken language?


I feel it is just a more 'fluent' style (I think you refer to the original ''und mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg''), as if the author/speaker had forgotten that he has started with 'wenn'.
This is quite common, because putting several verbs in subordinate-clause order one after the other would be a 'heavier' style (although more correct).


----------



## Kajjo

Dupon said:


> in which you can see the main clause "mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg" is put after a subordinating clause introduced by "wenn".


That is the wrong interpretation.

_Wenn ich zum Bahnhof laufe und 
wenn mir mein Zug vor der Nase wegfährt, <subordinate clause in two parts>

(dann) ärgere ich mich. <main clause in V2>
_
Please note that both "laufe" and "wegfährt" are Verb-Last order of subordinate clauses.



Dupon said:


> The special structure I mentioned


It is absolute standard that position 1 of a main clause can be occupied by a subordinate clause. This is really normal and not a special case.
_
Als ich nach Hause kam, wartete meine Freundin schon auf mich.
Obwohl ich zu spät kam, war sie mir nicht böse.
Während wir zusammen aßen, machten wir Pläne für das Wochenende._


----------



## Dupon

"Wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg, ärgere ich mich." is not my interpretation, this is a sentence I found from Slow German. So I guess maybe it is some kind of informal use.



Kajjo said:


> That is the wrong interpretation.
> 
> _Wenn ich zum Bahnhof laufe und
> wenn mir mein Zug vor der Nase wegfährt, <subordinate clause in two parts>
> 
> (dann) ärgere ich mich. <main clause in V2>
> _
> Please note that both "laufe" and "wegfährt" are Verb-Last order of subordinate clauses.
> 
> 
> It is absolute standard that position 1 of a main clause can be occupied by a subordinate clause. This is really normal and not a special case.
> _
> Als ich nach Hause kam, wartete meine Freundin schon auf mich.
> Obwohl ich zu spät kam, war sie mir nicht böse.
> Während wir zusammen aßen, machten wir Pläne für das Wochenende._


----------



## Kajjo

Dupon said:


> "Wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg, ärgere ich mich."


_Wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg, ärgere ich mich._

This sentence is wrong; the center part should have verb-last order.


----------



## bearded

Dupon said:


> I guess maybe it is some kind of informal use.


I guess so, too.  An example in colloquial style (very common) could be:
_Ich gehe heute nicht aus, weil es  regnet und meine Mutter liegt krank im Bett und ich möchte ihr Gesellschaft leisten._
Ähnliche Sätze (wie in Deinem Text auch) sind nicht selten in Schriftdeutsch zu finden. You often find such (strictly not correct) sentences also in written German: or at least, I found them...).

Cross-posted with Kajjo (er urteilt mMn etwas zu streng..)


----------



## Hutschi

A question:
"Wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg, ärgere ich mich."
I thought that "mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg" is a main clause.
But could it be (considering semantics and levels) a sub clause with main clause word order? (An untypical subclause?)


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> a sub clause with main clause word order? (An untypical subclause?)


I am not a specialist on syntax issues, but in my opinion you can interpret that construction in either ways (main clause or untypical subclause): the fact is that, in an informal ('sloppy colloquial', as Kajjo puts it) style, the dependence on the initial subordinating conjunction (in this case 'wenn') gets eventually lost, which makes the style ''lighter'': and this is not so uncommon.  Kajjo is of course right, from a strictly grammatical point of view.


----------



## Hutschi

...
(Edit: answer to deleted item from Kajjo removed.)


 I think it is a kind of topicalisation.

It is used naturally in very different context. (May be this is regional.)

(Erfundene Beispiele)
Wenn ich dir schreibe und du antwortest nicht, bin ich traurig.

Wenn ich in den Mediamarkt gehe und ich finde nichts, ist das kein Wunder. Er ist jetzt so groß, dass ich die Übersicht verliere.


----------



## Hutschi

I just hear and read it very often. It is established style even ifit is  considered as wrong in some regions.
(edit: removed answers to removed parts)


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> This is not idiomatic standard German. Please do not answer again from a sloppy colloquial perspective.


Dupon found the construction in a German book (German language course or literary work).  Should our correct answer have been just ''your book is wrong'', in your opinion?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> This sentence is wrong; the center part should have verb-last order.


Die Tatsache, dass dir die "falsche" Konstruktion erst nach langem Hin und Her überhaupt klar wird, zeigt m.E., dass sie absolut nicht schockiert.
Grammatisch mag sie falsch sein, aber (wie _bearded_ in #14 sagt) solche Konstruktionen kann man oft hören und  lesen. Ich finde, dass der Satz so irgendwie lebhafter wirkt (warum, kann ich auch nicht erklären).


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Die Tatsache, dass dir die "falsche" Konstruktion erst nach langem Hin und Her überhaupt klar wird, zeigt m.E., dass sie absolut nicht schockiert.


Der komplette Satz steht leider gar nicht in der Fragestellung und ich habe mich anfangs voll und ganz auf #2 konzentriert. Dort hat @ablativ den Satz schon korrekt umgeformt gehabt. Das erkennt man doch eigentlich auch an meinen Antworten in #8 und #11.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Der komplette Satz steht leider gar nicht in der Fragestellung


Wie bitte? Und was ist das? 


Dupon said:


> Wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg, ärgere ich mich. #1


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Wie bitte? Und was ist das?


Oh sorry, so schlecht formatiert, dass ich das glatt überlesen habe.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Should our correct answer have been just ''your book is wrong'', in your opinion?


Was meinst du nun dazu?


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Should our correct answer have been just ''your book is wrong'', in your opinion?



Auf keinen Fall! Denn wenn wir das sagen und der Satz stellt sich dann als korrekt heraus, dann stehen wir schön blöd da! 

Dieses Konstrukt ist völlig in Ordnung, wir haben nur (noch) keine passende Regel (oder Ausnahme zur Regel) dazu gefunden.

==============
Mir fiel es gerade wie Schuppen von den Augen: es ist eine Ellipse !!!

Denn wenn wir das sagen und *[angenommen]* der Satz stellt sich dann als korrekt heraus, dann stehen wir schön blöd da! (bzw. jetzt, _wo_ alles klar ist []: "wir wären recht blöd dagestanden!")


----------



## bearded

Es sieht so aus, als wenn manchmal (nur umgangssprachlich?) die nebenordnende Konjunktion 'und' die Abhängigkeit von der anfänglichen unterordnenden Konjunktion  unterbrechen / annullieren könnte. Vielleicht existiert doch in der Grammatik diese 'Ausnahme zur Regel' bereits: ich kann aber das Stichwort dazu nur nicht finden.  ((Jemand wie Gernot Back ist möglicherweise dazu in der Lage...?)).

EDIT
Ich habe Obiges geschrieben, bevor Manfys Zusatz zu lesen war.  Seine Ellipse-Theorie finde ich interessant. Aber wie würde die Ellipse/das implizite Wort lauten bei meinem Bespiel
..._Weil es heute regnet und meine Mutter liegt krank im Bett ?_
''Angenommen'' gilt wohl nur bei 'wenn'.
(und ein Letztes:  _wären _dagestanden klingt sehr österreichisch!)


----------



## manfy

Mit der "nebenordnenden Konjunktion" bist Du wohl auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich hatte mir mehrere Varianten durch den Kopf gehen lassen und festgestellt, dass dieses Konstrukt nur mit gewissen Konjunktionen idiomatisch klingt. (in meinem Fall waren es und, oder, aber)
Das Nebesatzformat schien in meinen betrachteten Sätzen zwar immer möglich, aber manchmal unnatürlich literarisch im Vergleich zur infrage stehenden Nebensatz-Hauptsatz-Konstruktion.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Aber wie würde die Ellipse/das implizite Wort lauten bei meinem Bespiel
> ..._Weil es heute regnet und meine Mutter liegt krank im Bett ?_
> ''Angenommen'' gilt wohl nur bei 'wenn'.



Ja klar, es ist nicht verwunderlich, dass die Konjunktion 'weil' mit ihrer differierenden Bedeutung zu 'wenn' ein anderes Auslassungswort/Auslassungsphrase benötigt. Bei 'weil' kommt mir nur folgendes in den Sinn:
"Ich kann diesmal nicht kommen, weil es heute regnet und [außerdem:] meine Mutter liegt krank im Bett."
Dieses Hauptsatzgefüge im Abschluss verleiht der Aussage ein resolutes Ende, das nur einen ungehobelten Menschen unbeeindruckt lassen würde.
Im Gegensatz dazu klingt die reine Nebensatzkonstruktion weniger vehement und das sich wiederholende 'weil' (wenn auch oft nur impliziert) vermittelt einen stärkeren Eindruck einer Ausrede:
"Ich kann diesmal nicht kommen, weil es heute regnet und [weil] meine Mutter krank im Bett liegt."

Diese Erklärung mag euch zwar als an den Haaren herbeigezogen erscheinen, aber ich glaube doch einen echten Unterschied in der Ausdruckskraft des Satzes zu erkennen, und damit sind für mich beide Varianten gerechtfertigt.

Weitere Beispiele habe ich nach Googlen von "und du bist nicht da, dann" (inkl. Anführungszeichen) gefunden.
Paradebeispiel:
"Wenn ich dann aufwache und du bist nicht da, dann ..." -> sehr idiomatisch für mich
aber
"Wenn ich dann aufwache und du nicht da bist, dann ..." -> zwar auch idiomatisch aber es erzeugt ein anderes Gefühl im Zuhörer; die Prägnanz und Hervorhebung des Zustands "du bist nicht da" fehlt, sprich die ganze romantische Dramatik ist im Eimer.


----------



## Perseas

Ich denke, das ist interessant. Ich habe einen alten Thread (2006) "entdeckt", wo dasselbe Thema diskutiert wird. Anlass dafür war dieser Satz: _Denn wenn man eine englische Dame mittleren Alters mit "Mistress" adressiert und sie war noch nie verheiraten, kann es vielleicht auch deprimierend wirken - ich weiß es nicht!_
Ein Mitglied vergleicht diese Konstruktion mit der von "weil" in der Umgangssprache. Ein anderes Mitglied sagt, dass man nach der nebenordnenden Konjunktion nicht mehr an den Satzanfang denkt usw.
Wortstellung - eine Konjunktion, zwei Nebensätze


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> Ich habe einen alten Thread (2006) "entdeckt", wo dasselbe Thema diskutiert wird.


Bravo!
Ich hatte vergebens gesucht...


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> ...
> Paradebeispiel:
> "Wenn ich dann aufwache und du bist nicht da, dann ..." -> sehr idiomatisch für mich
> aber
> "Wenn ich dann aufwache und du nicht da bist, dann ..." -> zwar auch idiomatisch aber es erzeugt ein anderes Gefühl im Zuhörer; die Prägnanz und Hervorhebung des Zustands "du bist nicht da" fehlt, sprich die ganze romantische Dramatik ist im Eimer.



Ich habe das Topikalisierung (= Hervorhebung bestimmter Eigenschaften) genannt. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> "Wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg, ärgere ich mich."
> I thought that "mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg" is a main clause.
> But could it be (considering semantics and levels) a sub clause with main clause word order? (An untypical subclause?)


Ich denke, dass überhaupt kein Zweifel daran bestehen kann, dass der einzige Hauptsatz in unserem Beispielsatz *ärgere ich mich* ist, während es sich bei den beiden genannten mit _und _verknüpften Bedingungen um konditionale Nebensätze handelt, von denen nur der erste als Spannsatz mit Verb-Letztstellung, der zweite jedoch (wie ein Hauptsatz) als Kernsatz mit Verb-Zweitstellung realisiert ist.
vgl.: canoonet - Wortstellung: Stellungstyp

Dass auch Kernsätze als Nebensätze fungieren können, ist ja auch nichts Neues; wir kennen das von uneingeleiteten Subjekt- oder Objektsätzen. In der hier verlinkten Canoo-Liste der Fälle fehlt allerdings der uneingeleitete konditionale Nebensatz als Kernsatz, der im Falle einer Verknüpfung mit _und _als nebengeordneter zweiter Konditionalsatz offensichtlich auch möglich ist.

Meines Erachtens klänge ein solcher sogar richtig, wenn es sich auch bei dem ersten Konditionalsatz um einen uneingeleiteten Nebensatz, allerdings als Stirnsatz mit Verb-Erststellung handeln würde:

_Laufe ich dann zum Bahnhof und mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg, ärgere ich mich.
Wenn ich dann zum Bahnhof laufe und mein Zug fährt mir vor der Nase weg, ärgere ich mich._​
Stilistisch halte ich die asymmetrische Konstruktion mit zwei stellungsverschiedenen, gleichrangigen Konditionalsätzen sogar für besser. Dadurch kommt meines Erachtens besser zum Ausdruck, dass *beide *Bedingungen erfüllt sein müssen:

_Ich muss zum Bahnhof hetzen._
_Dann muss mir dort auch noch der Zug vor der Nase wegfahren._
_Dann ärgere ich mich!_

Werden hingegen beide konditionalen Nebensätze parallel, als Spannsätze oder Stirnsätze konstruiert, könnte man sie eher auch so verstehen, dass für meinen Ärger auch schon die Erfüllung nur einer dieser beiden Bedingungen ausreicht.

Anderes Beispiel:

_Wenn ich getäuscht werde und (wenn) mir etwas verschwiegen wird, ärgere ich mich._
_Wenn ich getäuscht werde und mir wird etwas verschwiegen, ärgere ich mich._
Bei Satz 2.) besteht die Täuschung gerade in dem Verschweigen. Bei Satz 1.) könnte es sich auch um eine Täuschung ganz anderer Art handeln, die mich neben dem Verschweigen zur Weißglut bringt.

Hier noch ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema:
"Asymmetrische Koordination" deutscher Konditionalsätze auf Englisch.


----------

